# Tripod



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

So, foolish me. I thought selecting a tripod to use with a spotting scope would be simple. 

"Just get one that goes as high or as low as you want and be done..."

Little did I know that the world of tripods was so cluttered with options. Anyone able to offer some advice in this matter? I've never owned a tripod for anything.

Scope weighs about 3lbs. and I will use it at the range, in the field and anywhere else a spotter comes in handy.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

What's your budget? Like you said, there's a million different options & opinions out there. Are you going to backpack with it? I've faced the same dilemma as you. I haven't been able to convince myself to invest in an Outdoorsman setup. I typically have bought less expensive tripods and they've been "okay" for what I've needed. I recently bought a Vortex Pro GT tripod for $150 and it's a decent tripod IMO.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use a Manfroto tripod. I like it for the simple fact I can attach my camera, spotting scope or whatever else I need. The one I have is bigger and cumbersome to carry into the field, but great for setting up while standing.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I do not have a budget set and prefer to make decision based off of need, functionality and quality than price. I can tell you that I won't be spending $500 on a tripod that does not hing that a $150-250 tripod does.

Because this will primarily be used for hunting and scouting I will have to have something that can be packed in a backpack without being excessively heavy. I don't plan to do extensive backpacking with tripod in tow but a normal day on the mountain covering 4-5 miles total is within reason.

I see there are "fluid" heads out there...does this "fluid" freeze in cold weather?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have several tripods. Anywhere from 39.99 to 1200.00+

I prefer pan heads over ball heads and like taxidermist prefer to have them where I can change out scope, binoculars easily. I also like to switch between window mount and tripod depending what I am doing.

As a general rule heavier will be more stable. But make sure any one you get has a hook to add weight. Wind is not your friend.

I would take a look at BOG products in your search.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Pan heads do not freeze the "fluid" is a light grease. Tripods do make a difference on image quality if your going to use it a bunch I'd advoid vortex. I would personally call cameraland ny. Get their Suri deal with the va5 fluid head and carbon tripod. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Arrrrggg.... tripods. My bane. I have sooo many its ridiculous. From super low profile that works great from the hood of a truck to full height. I do not however, have a single good quality carbon fiber tripod. I would trade ALL of my tripods in a heartbeat for one good light weight one.

I do have a good quality SILK aluminum tripod we use where we're not going far from a vehicle. Its ROCK SOLID at standing height even in pretty brisk winds (I love standing, relaxed while glassing). It's heavy though. I make my son carry it when we hike in. But its nice once set up.

Eventually i will get a nice carbon fiber tripod. If I had it all to do over, I would have gone that route in the beginning and not worried about it.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay...

Pan head, 

Center hook to add weight (does this weight have to fall within the unit's specified weight holding rating?), 

Overall weight is a strong consideration so maybe CF over Aluminum,

and maybe a way to quickly switch from window mount to tripod. I have no binoculars over 10x42 so I don't feel attaching those would be necessary. Also, I have no camera so any video or pics would be via PhoneScope and phone.

The search continues...


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got a couple. I've got a Manfroto that my wife has commandeered for her camera hobby. It doesn't get used much. 

The tripod I find myself using most is actually a BOG tripod that the head can switch out. I use the tripod for shooting in almost every big game situation. I really, really like it. I can use it as a walking stick while hunting, and deploy quickly for shooting. 

The Manfroto is more stable, and if I were close to the vehicle all the time, that would be what I would probably use. However, the adaptability of the BOG pod is pretty hard to beat. Especially if spotting will be done in the hills.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes the weight should fall within the weight holding parameters. Just use a small bag and throw some dirt or rocks in it. It does not take a lot of weight to help.

My CF tripod is the heaviest I have and most stable but it is not very backpack friendly for sure.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

The Bog Deathgrip tripod weighs in at 8.5lbs. No thank you to that.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

You might take a look at the Slik 634 CF. Weighs 2 pounds (w/o) a head. You might also consider twist-lock legs versus flip-lock. The twist-lock style is a hair lighter, but not worth the hassle IMO.

Oh, and 10x42 binos on a tripod are glassing heaven. I much prefer it to glassing with the spotter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

nocturnalenemy said:


> You might take a look at the Slik 634 CF. Weighs 2 pounds (w/o) a head. You might also consider twist-lock legs versus flip-lock. The twist-lock style is a hair lighter, but not worth the hassle IMO.


Thats the one I would get.

-DallanC


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've tried so many tripods over the years trying to find the "right" set-up... From Vanguard models, to Vortex, the MeFoto, to Nightforce, etc... You can have a high end spotter that will look not so great with the wrong base, and head.

I've tried ball heads, and fluid heads, and finally settled on a pan head. 

I am using a Promaster 525C carbon fiber tripod and it's decent. It comes with a ball head that sits in my closet. Initially I purchased a Surui VA-5 fluid head. It's a decent head... But most heads out there allow for some play once you lock them in place. Meaning if you put your scope on a deer 300 yards away, you'll likely have to set the scope higher to account for the adjustment of the scope dropping a bit when you lock it into place. That set-up with the Promaster carbon fiber, and Sirui head would run you about $400. 

After debating for a couple years, I purchased the Outdoorsman Pan Head, and binocular adapter at the expo a couple months ago. It was pricey to say the least. But I am so impressed thus far. Its so smooth panning and tilting... And when I twist the tilt, it locks into place.. There is absolutely no play. You can get different adapters for it if you had more things to put on the tripod, or a window mount for your truck.. But as everyone knows, they are not cheap!

I believe my Promaster tripod, and Outdoorsman head only weighs about 2 pounds and 13 ounces total. Has the hook at the bottom for those brisk winds. Probably not as sturdy as a big heavy aluminum but it fares pretty well in wind.

Good luck!!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've read so many reviews that my brain is starting to shut down...


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> I've read so many reviews that my brain is starting to shut down...


Reviews are hard to go off of these days. I've quit doing it, and try and get my hands on things to look at them for myself before I buy them. I've done that now with my EXO pack, and then waited for the Expo to look at the Outdoorsman in person because I didn't know many that had them. I don't know where you live, but if you're anywhere near the Tooele Valley, I'd be happy to let you take a look at what I've got. From 6' away of course!

I've seriously gone through 7-8 tripods getting to where I am now... Again, I don't think the Promaster 525 carbon is the top of the line. It's the nicest one I've got. It came highly recommended from S and S Archery up in Boise. Others mentioned the Slik 634 CF which I've heard is really good. But I do think the Outdoorsman head is top of the line.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I prefer 2 tripods over a one size fits all approach. One that’s tall, heavy and stable for glassing out of the vehicle and a shorter, lightweight one to pack in. Use the 15x binos for glassing, then setup the smaller tripod for the spotter if I need to zoom in, or setup for the kids.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have learned to just read the bad reviews on items, you never know about the good ones. 

What I would do is to go down to a store that has tripods and take a look at them. Handle them and if they will allow you bring in your spotting scope and mount it up and see how it looks and works. 

Then if you decided on one and the price is too high go home and research that tripod on the net and see if you can beat their price. Include what the shipping charges are going to be on the net price, then see if the store will match it before you order it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

nocturnalenemy said:


> You might take a look at the Slik 634 CF. Weighs 2 pounds (w/o) a head. You might also consider twist-lock legs versus flip-lock. The twist-lock style is a hair lighter, but not worth the hassle IMO.


I loved mine, until this happened on the second to last hunt in November and I didn't have a tripod for a late cow hunt on went on with someone else. That piece seems very poorly made to just break while I was sitting and glassing.

I still need to see if they'll fix/replace it. But it worries me that it will just happen again. This really shouldn't be an issue on a tripod that costs this much. Aside from the break, I have loved that tripod, though.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

brisket said:


> I prefer 2 tripods over a one size fits all approach. One that's tall, heavy and stable for glassing out of the vehicle and a shorter, lightweight one to pack in. Use the 15x binos for glassing, then setup the smaller tripod for the spotter if I need to zoom in, or setup for the kids.


This is what I would like to do.... Have a second tripod for using out of the truck.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

As of now, I'm considering mid range models from Manfrotto, Slik and Sirui.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

> I am using a Promaster 525C carbon fiber tripod and it's decent. It comes with a ball head that sits in my closet.


This is another good recommendation. My brother has it and it's more compact than my SLIK. Paired with a good head would be a very nice combo.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I love manfroto but it is a beast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, of these 4 I think I'm leaning towards the Promaster XC-M 525C..I'll have to save up separately for the Outdoorsman pistol grip head. Maybe find a halfway decent pan head for now. I was considering the Slik due to it's greater Max Height but it does not have a hook to add weight so increased height means only increased instability.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I've spent a lot of time and research on this topic, and bought and used a couple that didn't work as well as I wanted. I have finally settled on, and am very happy with the Slik 733 with the Sirui va5 head. Got the head when it first came out and absolutely love it. So smooth, very adjustable and easy to use, useable for both Binos as well as spotter, not too heavy but plenty sturdy enough for a 85mm spotter. I've more recently added the slik 733 to make this combo and couldn't be happier. I like the three leg lengths for sturdiness instead of 4 like the 634. Not as short when compacted, but more sturdy when extended higher up. Seems to have less movement at lower levels as well.

Go hunt has a good value combo with this head and an aluminum Sirui tripod that is more budget friendly also. Might be a good one for less money.

https://shop.gohunt.com/collections/optics/products/sirui-t-024sk-va-5-fluid-head-tripod-kit


----------

